#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Handbook of Electrical Installation Practice (4th Edition)

## sasirkumar

Hi all

*Handbook of Electrical Installation Practice (4th Edition)* by GEOFFREY STOKES

Handbook of Electrical Installation Practice covers all key aspects of industrial, commercial and domestic installations and draws on the expertise of a wide range of industrial experts.

Chapters are devoted to topics such as wiring cables, mains and submains cables and distribution in buildings, as well as power supplies, transformers, switchgear, and electricity on construction sites. Standards and codes of practice, as well as safety, are also included

Here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



regards,

SasikumarSee More: Handbook of Electrical Installation Practice (4th Edition)

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

- The same "Handbook of Electrical Installation Practice", 4th Edition by Geoffrey Stokes (689 Pages & 4.186 MB) on 4Shared: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

- A very interesting site for electical engineering handbook: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], including more than 42 books free download, related with Electrical Engineering, enjoy with:
- Basic Hydraulic Systems and Components 
- Beginners Introduction to the Assembly Language of ATMEL AVR Microprocessors 
- Central boiler plants 
- Engineering symbology, prints and drawing 
- Fundamentals of Electrical Engineering and Electronics 
- Fuel cell handbook 
- Grounding and Bonding 
- Handbook of electrical safety 
- Handbook of electrical science 
- Handbook of instrumentation and control 
- Navy Electricity and Electronics Training Series (NEETS) 
- Network Protection and Automation Guide (Electrical Power System) 
- Operation, maintenance and repair auxiliary generator 
- Power Transformer Maintenance and Acceptance Testing 
- Refrigeration and Air Conditioning 
- UPS selection, installation and maintenance 
- The art and science of protective relaying 
- Coordinated power system protection 
- Programmable Logic Controller (PLC) 
- Integration and Automation of Manufacturing System - integrated.pdf 
- Safety and Health Requirements 
- Remote Sensing 
- Energy-Efficient Electric Motor Selection Handbook 
- Control Valve Handbook 
- Modern Signal Processing 
- Interior Electrical Systems 
- Electrical Power Supply and Distribution 
- Cathodic Protection 
- Electrical Engineering Cathodic Protection 
- Diesel Electric Generating Plants 
- Steam Power Plants 
- Security Engineering : Electronic Security System 
- Working Safely with Photovoltaic System 
- Electrical Safety Operation & Maintenance 
- Air Pollution Control Systems for Boiler and Incinerators 
- Telecommunications Building Cabling Systems Planning and Design 
- Personal Protective Grounding for Electric Power Facilities and Power Lines 
- Antenna Systems Guide 
- GPS basics 
- Electrical Exterior Facilities 
- Oscillator Resonator Design Tutorial

----------


## f81aa

sasirkumar and Abdel Halim Galala, thanks for sharing

----------


## den02

thanks for sharing

----------


## al.r

thanks for sharing very useful books

----------


## rawatns_1965

Thanks

----------


## Star201

Hi Guys, great jobs. Thanks for sharing.

Regards.

----------


## sghuge

sasi,

The link is dead, please upload again.

----------


## suga2009

Sasirkumar and Abdel Halim Galala thanks but all links are not available

----------


## hautboyraj

thanks ,
but the links are not working

----------


## hautboyraj

thanks ,
but the links are not working

----------

